# Possibly moving to Houston from Scotland



## RJW1981 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi to All

I have been given the opportunity to move to Houston with the company I work for it will be an intercompany transfer so I will be getting an L1 visa with my wife and daughter getting an L2 visa. With the L2 visa will my wife be able to work??

Also I am looking at four areas in particular with regards to renting or buying a property - the woodlands, spring, kingwood and atascoscita, can any of you guys give me advice on these areas and what the schools are like??


Lastly, roughly how much does it cost on a month to month basis to live in Houston. I have no Idea what taxes are in place with regard to school taxes or community taxes etc so just a rough idea of how much these costs are would be a fantastic help.


----------



## etril (May 26, 2010)

Hi RJW,

Congrats on your exciting opportunity! 

The USCIS website says this about your wife working: "Spouses of L-1 workers may apply for work authorization by filing Form I-765 with fee. If approved, there is no specific restriction as to where the L-2 spouse may work." So it sounds like you should talk to your company's lawyers about getting the I-765 filed at the same time as your other paperwork, if your wife wants to work.

Unfortunately I don't know too much about the neighborhoods in Houston. If you were coming to San Antonio, I'd have been all over that.  The only advice I can offer is that you should take a good look at where your work will be. You'll want to avoid driving the highways as much as possible during rush hour. The traffic is legendary.

In Texas, there is no state personal income tax, and school/community taxes are levied through property taxes - only if you buy a house. They can be up to 5% of the house's value per year, depending on the neighborhood. Other living costs are not too bad. Gasoline is some of the cheapest in the country. Food prices are reasonable. One thing you should be ready for, though, is that your electricity costs can be over several hundred dollars a month, especially during the summer months when you run the air conditioner 24/7. And you will run the air conditioner 24/7. Houston is hot and humid.

Good luck!
E


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RJW1981 said:


> I have been given the opportunity to move to Houston with the company I work for it will be an intercompany transfer so I will be getting an L1 visa with my wife and daughter getting an L2 visa. With the L2 visa will my wife be able to work??


Your wife will be able to work.

On arrival she should mail the EAD application -- folks seem to suggest its quicker than mailing on line.

10 days after arrival, hit the SSA office for a social security card. She'll need apart from ID her marriage certificate. If you go earlier, it will take longer!

There will be an appointment letter requiring her to attend a biometrics appointment.

Budget 90 days for the EAD to arrive. She can look for jobs meanwhile but she cannot start work.

Your daughter will not be able to apply for a SSN or work. Ensure you file for her ITIN with your 2010 tax return so you can count her against your taxes.


----------

